# Pics of my new dog :)



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi this is my new bullchi... hes is a chihuahua cross english bull terrier 

handsome aint he ? wat do you think?? i can deffo see the chi's head shape in him


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi this is my new bullchi... hes is a chihuahua cross english bull terrier
> 
> handsome aint he ? wat do you think?? i can deffo see the chi's head shape in him


love it loe how many were in the litter


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> love it loe how many were in the litter


LOL she only had 3 boys..very handsome doncha think???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL she only had 3 boys..very handsome doncha think???


very much so love the designer radiator as well not seen them curved like that


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> very much so love the designer radiator as well not seen them curved like that


pmsl hehe i got that on ebay....it was a one off so ya out of luck there


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Well they do say dogs look like their owners, definatly a likeness here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well they do say dogs look like their owners, definatly a likeness here!


pmsl 

coming to think of it, i think the nose looks very much like mine ya know

ps.. i luv his hump back


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh very unusual dog I must say What did you call him?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Hes called eric...a bullchi .


----------



## scoobydoo (Aug 28, 2008)

awwwww i have never seen a dog like that before. very big ears  hes cute


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Stuff the BBC.. all that inbreeding has finally paid off  :|


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

scoobydoo said:


> awwwww i have never seen a dog like that before. very big ears  hes cute


ty i know 


Gundoggal said:


> Stuff the BBC.. all that inbreeding has finally paid off  :|


hey i payed big money out for him  he cost me 2 grand i tell ya TWO GRAND....and every penny worth it coz hes turnd out a looker.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

firstly great avatar 
secondly book me 4 of them beauties


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> firstly great avatar
> secondly book me 4 of them beauties


Booked..

but just remember rite, u mite even get the very rare type, thats a chi body and a bully head...as u can see in my pic, i ave the bully body and chi head.


----------

